#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 創作藝想園 >  > 繪圖切磋 >  > [上色] 新人報到

## 鈴鐺

新人報到

筆者自己是獅獸人，看到這裡有許多獸們覺得很開心

所以申請了會員加入了這個大家庭~


順便請教，有沒有使用ＳＡＩ很熟練的前輩可以教導

以下圖片是自己參考獅子王並利用ＳＡＩ畫的，對自己的上色非常不滿意

毛髮、陰影、眼神等等都很菜，我覺得有更好的辦法才是，

花了點時間研究ＹＯＵＴＵＢＥ上個神人的教學跟畫作

變成了各位現在看到的作品













希望未來能有更多的進步

謝謝指教！

----------


## 伊默兒/野魂

你好~所以就是叫你鈴鐺嗎Owo?
怎麼好像對這個名字有印象（思（#
我是非你所想的靈魂
可以叫我伊默兒或野魂或野仔或小伊默
然後那個圖片雖然有事先說明來源了，不過付網址會比較好喔
咱是渣渣，偉大的渣渣(O
不過來這一定會有所進步的
記得要了解版規，首頁下方有聊天室，有獸隨時能給你指教(?
總之歡迎你的加入~(搖尾

----------


## 月光銀牙

鈴鐺你好

我是銀芽，終於看到你來發文了(?

我看到你在版面一直徘徊wwwww

有空就來聊天室坐坐~可以比較快跟大家熟起來

以上

----------


## 艾萊維亞拉

鈴鐺你好~
這裡是艾萊!是不專業的畫家(?
關於繪畫方面可以來聊天室多多交流喔owo/
有各式畫風的獸可以詢問
但是出沒時間不一定(?
最後祝你在狼之樂園玩得愉快!以上~

----------


## 路恩。希格雷因

鈴鐺你好喔owo/
我是魔族的路恩。希格雷因，可以叫我路恩~

其實建議繪圖和報到的部分分開喔
可以先去"肉球蓋印處"發過報到文再來放繪圖文順便洗文章數(X


首先看到的是線條很不平穩，不曉得鈴鐺是用鼠繪還是繪圖板呢?
繪圖板的話，看起來筆刷像是鉛筆，試著把材質比例調低，或者"抖動修正"的參數調看看

至於上色方面，不滿意是怎樣的不滿意呢?
或許可以提出一個你想練的畫風的圖來當參考?

如果以動畫風格的上色方式來說，主要是色塊不均勻，可用魔術棒和油漆桶就會改善
上色筆刷選用"噴槍"顏色會比較飽滿均勻，漸層的話則是善用水彩筆刷和模糊筆刷
簡單填色方法在網路上有大量教學，這裡貼兩個給你
http://home.gamer.com.tw/creationDetail.php?sn=2115791
http://lifeagain2006.pixnet.net/blog...%A5%E9%96%80-)

SAI本身比較適合乾淨的上色法，例如賽璐璐(動畫)，要表現筆觸會比較麻煩一點
不外乎就是用細筆刷慢慢刻，用約一成的美術概念和九成的恆心毅力努力刻(O
不過也可以利用畫布素材和筆刷素材製造類似筆觸或傳統媒材的效果
這方面網上也是有大量教學，還請鈴鐺自行找幾個喜歡的玩玩看

而如果是"陰影該加在哪裡""亮面打光打在哪"之類的問題
就是基礎素描概念了，可以研讀有關素描和光影表現的書籍資料
色彩變化就比較自由了，開心玩出喜歡的效果就好(?

那麼以上，希望有幫助到你
也歡迎你加入樂園~

----------


## 鈴鐺

> 你好~所以就是叫你鈴鐺嗎Owo?
> 怎麼好像對這個名字有印象（思（#
> 我是非你所想的靈魂
> 可以叫我伊默兒或野魂或野仔或小伊默
> 然後那個圖片雖然有事先說明來源了，不過付網址會比較好喔
> 咱是渣渣，偉大的渣渣(O
> 不過來這一定會有所進步的
> 記得要了解版規，首頁下方有聊天室，有獸隨時能給你指教(?
> 總之歡迎你的加入~(搖尾


你好野魂，請教我鈴鐺就可以了

謝謝你的告知



以下是參考來源：　

獅子王－慕法沙

我之後會再多注意，感謝你的留言！





> 鈴鐺你好
> 
> 我是銀芽，終於看到你來發文了(?
> 
> 我看到你在版面一直徘徊wwwww
> 
> 有空就來聊天室坐坐~可以比較快跟大家熟起來
> 
> 以上


你好～銀牙

唉呀！沒想到被發現了

因為個性內向的原因，一直猶豫要不要發文

為求進步！

下次會去聊天室看看




> 鈴鐺你好~
> 這裡是艾萊!是不專業的畫家(?
> 關於繪畫方面可以來聊天室多多交流喔owo/
> 有各式畫風的獸可以詢問
> 但是出沒時間不一定(?
> 最後祝你在狼之樂園玩得愉快!以上~


你好艾萊維亞拉！

自己也是不專業的畫家＋１

畫風還再猶豫該往甚麼方向，對自己的技巧也很不滿意

希望能在樂園裡找到想要達到的目標

謝謝你的祝福！




> 鈴鐺你好喔owo/
> 我是魔族的路恩。希格雷因，可以叫我路恩~
> 
> 其實建議繪圖和報到的部分分開喔
> 可以先去"肉球蓋印處"發過報到文再來放繪圖文順便洗文章數(X
> 
> 
> 首先看到的是線條很不平穩，不曉得鈴鐺是用鼠繪還是繪圖板呢?
> 繪圖板的話，看起來筆刷像是鉛筆，試著把材質比例調低，或者"抖動修正"的參數調看看
> ...


你好路恩！
你給的教學網址及建議讓我很受用



另外你說到的

我試用繪圖板，我將抖動調為１４，可能是不習慣的關係或是.....？ 線條畫得很不平穩

上色部分，我先用油漆桶做底色，再開一個圖層上深一點的顏色色，
最後筆刷是鉛筆沒錯,我希望毛髮能刷出線條,重新畫了好幾次,還是沒有毛毛的感覺
變成現再看到的要深不深、要淺不淺的感覺

此作家是我想要學習陰影及線條的技巧，但是畫得很快，對於還不熟練ＳＡＩ的我學習有限

我喜歡他線條呈現出來的方式，不像我畫的大小一樣，而是有粗有細，且柔順

獅子王－陰影及線條技巧


路恩也說到，賽路路畫法，他的介紹我有去看過，或許下次我可以嘗試他的技巧

謝謝你的幫助！

----------


## 羽翔

是木法沙(?
你好我是Yuxiang、羽翔，
是狼族(獸人)，擅長畫的也是狼(人)。
如果對狼有問題歡迎找我<

其他部分、感覺樓上的各位說夠多了，那我想也就不多說吧。
總之多指教>:3!

----------

